# Intel Net. driver--82567lm-3



## tcash (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyone have access to a DOS or NDIS driver for this card (Intel 82567lm-3)
Thanks
TC


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi you could try looking here you may need some info to the search facility
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/


----------

